# Breeding of Guard & Protection Dogs



## Lazhar Ichir (Feb 18, 2015)

This is a new interesting article about the breeding of dogs for guarding and protection, it is written by two professional trainers and breeders.



> Dogs have been used to guard and protect for centuries and over this time selective breeding has produced dogs tailored to specific tasks. The list of dogs used to guard is almost endless as virtually every country has bred dogs to suit their specific conditions.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

How about contributing something to the forum, instead of just using it to drive traffic to your website?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

The article actually says very little and applies to almost all guarding breeds. Sounds more like a plug for their dog training business then information on the breeding of Guard & Protection Dogs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

who are the authors?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done Leslie and Sarah!!


----------

